# Australia announces new electronic visa for Papua New Guinea



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is to introduce a special electronic visa arrangement with Papua New Guinea which will improving the ease of travel between the two countries, particularly for frequent travellers. 'While Australia maintains a universal visa regime through which we manage the entry and stay of all visitors from around the world, I believe there is an [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia announces new electronic visa for Papua New Guinea...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

